
National Science Foundation has given UC Irvine $100,000 to research WoW - fiaz
http://sciencedude.freedomblogging.com/2008/09/11/uci-tackles-world-of-warcraft-mystery/
======
qqq
is it really that hard to guess the answer?

america values improving things and innovating more. asian cultures value
obedience and going with the flow more. americans question stuff more.

plus america has more programmers and more education, and making mods requires
writing lua code. if you count up the number of WoW players _who are
programmers_ good enough to make mods, in each country, it'll come out more
even than just looking at population.

also look at how many of the players have their own computer vs play in a
cyber cafe. mods are more convenient to use for people with their own
computer, and it's hard to imagine people writing them who don't have their
own computer. having your own computer is more common in america.

can i have the 100k now?

